# Does anyone know the breed of this horse?



## rallan15 (6 May 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...99764106.1073741829.100010965483087&source=44

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...33217446.1073741828.100010965483087&source=56

Can anyone tell me what breeds this horse could be? Sorry I know the pics are terrible


----------



## Shay (7 May 2017)

Impossible to tell from the photos I'm afraid.  What does his passport say?


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

I can only see the first picture but there is definitely some Welsh Cob in there. He's lovely!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 May 2017)

I agree, Welsh Cob section C comes to mind,


----------



## ester (7 May 2017)

Whereas this welsh fan can see no welsh at all in that head! far too plain.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 May 2017)

ester said:



			Whereas this welsh fan can see no welsh at all in that head! far too plain.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Just a pleasant cobby pony.


----------

